

Mode 2 - tylermauthe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_2

======
Sir_Cmpwn
OT: I thought I was about to read something similar to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_7](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_7)

~~~
userbinator
I thought it was going to be about the standard PC 80x25 text mode (which _is_
mode 2 in the BIOS), since I know
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_13](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_13)
exists.

------
zoba
This sounds similar to my experience in college when talking to others in
computer science. Some people were in CS because its what they loved. Others,
unfortunately, were in CS because they had heard there were lots of well
paying jobs in the field. The "Mode 1"s of these people always seemed to be
better at CS.

